# 24h Duisburg 2021



## FlowLa86 (3. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Leute
Ich habe nun seit einem halben Jahr das Bike wieder ausgepackt, nach fünf Jahren, 
Und wollte endlich die 24h von Duisburg ins Visier nehmen. 
Doch dann kam Covid19 und alles kommt anders. 

Was glaubt ihr was kommt?


----------



## Schwitte (6. Mai 2021)

FlowLa86 schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr was kommt?


Keine Ahnung.

Reicht ein Schnelltest und wenn der positiv ist....wäre das ganze Team raus oder dezimiert?
Wer ist bis Anfang August 2x geimpft?
Wie soll ein Hygienekonzept aussehen/funktionieren, wenn 1.800 Fahrer & Friends sich auf engsten Raum tummeln (müssen)?
Kann es überhaupt Spaß machen, unter solchen Auflagen ein halbwegs unbeschwertes 24H-Rennen zu "genießen"?
Ich bin jedenfalls raus, hätte kein Bock auf so etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unruly (26. Mai 2021)

Leider lassen die Veranstalter nichts von sich hören…kein Mensch kann sagen ob 2021 gefahren wird…es ist Ende mai 2021…keine Infos , nix….das ist ein Verhalten das jeder Grundlage entbehrt…die dürfen sich nicht wundern wenn keiner mehr Bock hat weil alle was anderes geplant haben…so kann man eine Veranstaltung auch frühzeitig an die wand fahren…


----------



## Schwitte (26. Mai 2021)

Habe Herrn Salscheider immer mal wieder angeschrieben, null Reaktionen, nicht eine Rückantwort.
Dieses Verhalten gegenüber seiner "Kundschaft" ist unterirdisch.

Irgendwann muss die Endscheidung fallen ob in DU gestartet werden darf oder nicht.
Dieser Termin hätte mich interessiert, auch für die weitere Planung, mehr will ich ja gar nicht wissen.
Keine Reaktion!


----------



## yellow-faggin (29. Mai 2021)

Ich habe gestern Abend die Meldung erhalten, dass spätestens in KW 24 eine endgültige Entscheidung getroffen wird.


----------



## Schwitte (29. Mai 2021)

Jepp, wurde meine Frage endlich beantwortet.
Ich weiß nicht was daran so schwer ist die Teilnehmer mit ein paar Infos zu versorgen.
Er muss doch auch planen und am Tag x muss eine Endscheidung fallen.
Einfach gar nichts von sich hören zu lassen, auf nichts zu reagieren.......nicht schön!


----------



## yellow-faggin (29. Mai 2021)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Jepp, wurde meine Frage endlich beantwortet.
> Ich weiß nicht was daran so schwer ist die Teilnehmer mit ein paar Infos zu versorgen.
> Er muss doch auch planen und am Tag x muss eine Endscheidung fallen.
> Einfach gar nichts von sich hören zu lassen, auf nichts zu reagieren.......nicht schön!


Definitiv


----------



## sepp0 (14. Juni 2021)

Skyder hat sich gemeldet, das Rennen wird auf nächste Jahr verschoben.
War eigentlich guter Hoffnung das es stattfindet, aber leider wieder nichts.
Schade.

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Schwitte (14. Juni 2021)

Jepp, und die Kohle ist weiterhin bei Skyder gebunkert.
Schade das es scheinbar im Landschaftspark nicht möglich ist, den Termin kurzfristig auf Anfang September zu schieben. War eigentlich schon fast klar das vorher nix geht.


----------



## Königwagner (14. Juni 2021)

Und immer wieder das Gejammer um die Kohle


----------



## Schwitte (15. Juni 2021)

Königwagner schrieb:


> Und immer wieder das Gejammer um die Kohle


Wenn du genug davon hat, immer her damit!
Ich habe jedenfalls nix zu verschenken und schon genug Startgelder versenkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (16. Juni 2021)

Kohle ist doch nicht weg, darfst nächstes Jahr fahren


----------



## Schwitte (16. Juni 2021)

2020 wollten wir das letzte Mal in DU starten, nach zig Teilnahmen, vom ersten Tag an.
Nicht mehr 2021 und werden auch nicht mehr 2022 teilnehmen.


----------



## Königwagner (18. Juni 2021)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Wenn du genug davon hat, immer her damit!
> Ich habe jedenfalls nix zu verschenken und schon genug Startgelder versenkt.


Hier geht`s nicht um genug davon haben oder nicht.....diese Diskussion zieht sich schon ewig durch betroffene Themen Threads. Jeder der sich irgendwo anmeldet muss damit rechnen, das aufgrund höherer Gewalt iregndwelche Einschränkungen oder gar der komplette Ausfall möglich ist. 
Drauf gehauen wird jedoch immer auf die Veranstalter.
Viele sehen da ihre Startgebühr als das Zentrum des Interesse und wenige denken auch an die andere Seite. Ich hatte letztes Frühjahr einen super Kontakt zu Stephan Salscheider und wir haben uns da gegenseitig Mut gemacht, eigentlich für dieses Jahr, jetzt dauert es eben noch mal. Ich wollte auch Absagen, doch werde ich kommendes Jahr mit 57 Jahren noch mal Single fahren
.......weil Stephan mir schrieb "wir sehen uns an der Start Linie". Das ist ein Wort und ein Ziel !

Bis dahin "Bleibt gesund und habt Spaß"
Grüße, Heiko


----------



## Castroper (19. Juni 2021)

Rad am Ring wurde auch abgesagt. 

Hier der offene Brief vom Veranstalter.









						Absage Circuit Cycling und Rad am Ring - Fraas schreibt Offenen Brief an Politiker
					

"Wird in Corona-Deutschland unverhältnismäßig mit zweierlei oder gar mehrerlei Maß gemessen?", fragt Rad-am-Ring-Organisator Hanns-Martin Fraas. In einem Offenen Brief wendet er sich an lokale und überregionale Politiker.




					www.tour-magazin.de


----------



## sepp0 (3. Februar 2022)

So Anmeldung ging heute raus, freue mich schon. 
Nur noch hoffen das es statt finden wird.


----------



## Schwitte (4. Februar 2022)

sepp0 schrieb:


> So Anmeldung ging heute raus, freue mich schon.
> Nur noch hoffen das es statt finden wird.


Echt? 4er oder 8er?

Wir haben einen 4er abzugeben da es dieses Jahr bei uns vom Termin nicht passt. Über den Preis wird man sich einig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sepp0 (4. Februar 2022)

Schwitte schrieb:


> Echt? 4er oder 8er?
> 
> Wir haben einen 4er abzugeben da es dieses Jahr bei uns vom Termin nicht passt. Über den Preis wird man sich einig.



Ist ein 4er Team


----------



## Schwitte (4. Februar 2022)

Schade, hättest unseres haben können.


----------



## Bergziege3 (11. Februar 2022)

Falls noch jemand ein komplettes 4er Team braucht, kann sich bei mir melden. Wir haben für 2020 3 Teams angemeldet. Die Startplätze sind durch Corona nicht verfallen. ich rechne damit dass es dieses Jahr stattfindet. Leider können 4 von uns leider diese Jahr nicht teilnehmen, daher ein 4er Team übrig.  
bleibt gesund,


----------



## Königwagner (15. Februar 2022)

Habe einen Single Startplatz Master Klasse abzugeben.
Ich bin in der offiziellen Tauschbörse zu finden.

Grüße, Heiko


----------



## sepp0 (28. Juni 2022)

Hi
Wann habt Ihr in der Regel Bescheid bekommen wo euer Stellplatz ist?
Und wie groß ist ungefähr Platz von einem 4er Team ?


----------



## Dumens100 (28. Juni 2022)

3 Tage vorher bekommst du Bescheid, ob du auf deinen gewünschten Stellplatz kommst


----------



## Dumens100 (7. Juli 2022)

momentan wird viel im Landschaftspark gearbeitet, der Monteschlacko ist komplett gesperrt, wird wohl schon für das Rennen vorbereitet


----------



## sepp0 (7. Juli 2022)

Dumens100 schrieb:


> momentan wird viel im Landschaftspark gearbeitet, der Monteschlacko ist komplett gesperrt, wird wohl schon für das Rennen vorbereitet



War Dienstag dort eine Runde drehen, Monte Schlacko ist wieder befahrbar. 
Jetzt am Samstag ist dort wieder das frei Training von 10 bis 13 uhr.


----------



## Bergziege3 (19. Juli 2022)

Wir suchen noch jemanden, der bei uns ein 4er Team komplettiert. Leider ist jemand bei uns aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ausgefallen. Falls jemand Interesse hat, bitte bei mir melden. Des weiteren haben wir ein komplettes Vierer Team abzugeben.


----------



## Ironman007 (20. Juli 2022)

*ERLEDIGT- Startplatz ist weg - Biete einen Solofahrerstartplatz für die 24h Duisburg 2022  zum Selbstkostenpreis an.
Interessierte melden sich bitte. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ironman007 (20. Juli 2022)

*ERLEDIGT- Startplatz ist weg - 129 Euro wären die regulären Startgebühren*


----------

